# KDC1956 Big Dummy Build



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have these pics on a post but I wanted to have my on place to post the build of my very own Big Dummy.My BD is not done yet but with a little more time and a lot more money it will be.The wheels I have on it now will come off after I get it all built and get to ride it for a while I am looking for a heavy duty set of hubs to use on my BD.The rims and the tires will still be use but the hubs will be change when I get the money save up again.I have a lot of parts on order and they should be in by Oct 5 if all goes well.But even with all these parts it still will not be done lol.I will keep this up to date as parts goes on and will do a lot pics as I go places with my new ride it may be 2012 before it will all be done but it will be paid for.When you are retired you only get to spend a little money at a time or it is with me anyway.All of my drive train will be on it the next post I can't wait to ride it to the store to get food with it my wife thinks I am crazy for wanting a bike for this.At my age why not Hmmm I did not say I was OLD lol...


----------



## wiggy (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice beginning! 
those tires are serious and will grip awesome on the trail (but will roll pretty slow on the road)
what made you decide to use the bar end shifters? i am debating on either using these or just rocking some road shifters so i can use the WTB drop bars

what drive train are you going to use? what hubs you going to use? 
joe


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

My drive train I have a 11-32 cassette and I will run a 24,34,46t chainring with a 68x122 BB.Why barend shifters well for me its the only way to go I have them on my Surly LHT and my Nashbar Touring bike I built up as well.Once you set it up you are good to go for a long time.I had a 11-34t cassette on my LHT but I did not like it as well as I do the 11-32 cassette.The FD and the RD will be Shimano SLX I put both of these on my other two bikes and just love them.The wheels I have on it now will work until I get my new Hope Pro 2 Evo Hubs with Mavic XM719 Disc the cost of my new wheels want be as bad as I though it would be.But this can wait until some time in 2012 I hope to have my BD ready to ride this Xmas or sooner.My Handle bar is the Nitto B352 North Road Handlebar.I am going to put on white leather bar tape I have it on my two other bikes and they clean up real easy.I'm not sure what I am going to run on the back I may end up with go getter bags on it.Time will let me know what I want.


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

Definitely needs beefier tires.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

lawfarm said:


> Definitely needs beefier tires.


Well this is my bicycle and if you don't like my tires then you can kiss my A$$
I put what I want on it because its mine.I feel so much better now that I said that.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

kdc1956 said:


> Well this is my bicycle and if you don't like my tires then you can kiss my A$$
> I put what I want on it because its mine.I feel so much better now that I said that.


Sadly sarcasm is lost through the internet... regardless, nice start to your build!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

this build rocks!


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

kdc1956 said:


> Well this is my bicycle and if you don't like my tires then you can kiss my A$$
> I put what I want on it because its mine.I feel so much better now that I said that.


Yeah, I meant that as sarcastic. I think the tires look awesome--for some reason, the straight tube new design, in black, looks really right with aggressive tires on it...IMO.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

the bike seriously kick a s s.
In my never ending tyre'd obsession, I keep thinking of revisiting the world of Veloceraptors for the gazzillionth time. 
(diggin the paddle tyre)


----------



## kearnsafix (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

lawfarm said:


> Yeah, I meant that as sarcastic. I think the tires look awesome--for some reason, the straight tube new design, in black, looks really right with aggressive tires on it...IMO.


My Apologies to all I let the internet get to me again.And this is for lawfarm as well.Why do I do the things I do???


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> this build rocks!


Thanks Devo


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*Inspired...*

This thread inspired me to make the switch back to knobbies, planning on doing it, but this pushed me over the edge! Thanks! 
On a side note, how do you like the mustache bars? I feel like they would give you the "almost" perfect position. If there ever is a "perfect" position/setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

backcountryeti said:


> This thread inspired me to make the switch back to knobbies, planning on doing it, but this pushed me over the edge! Thanks!
> On a side note, how do you like the mustache bars? I feel like they would give you the "almost" perfect position. If there ever is a "perfect" position/setup. :thumbsup:


They do look a lot like mustache bars but these are the Nitto B352 North Road Handlebar.I saw another BD with them some place on the web and just had to get a set of them too.I hope to get to ride it some time in Oct.I have the other parts on order.It will let me ride it but it want have the Xtracycle stuff on it.That will have to wait until I get a new set of wheels built with Chris King hubs and Mavic XM719 disc 26" rims.Those will set me back a few bucks lol so I hope to have it all done some time in 2012.Retirement sucks some times but can also be a lot of fun.When I found these tires I had to get a set of them for 25.00 bucks each I could not pass them up with free shipping too.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

I order a Yuba side kick stand it should last a while I hope.Now I just need to order my XTR pedals and I can start to ride it.But it will not be done.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

I will be going on my little trip in the morning I should be back by Wed.I hope to leave by 9:30am.9/9/2011
I will post pics of my trip when I get back.I am going on my Surly LHT this time my BD is not ready as of yet.I get look at a lot around here when I go on small trips on my LHT It is well loaded with a BoB as well.This may be my last trip on the LHT I can't wait until I get my Big Dummy done it's going to be a lot more fun to ride and all the things I can do with it


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Have a good trip !
Hope the weather today is better for you than for me...


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Man, those hubs will be fine. I've noticed no real differences between Deore and XT hubs, and the Shimano hubs have even been more reliable than my Pro IIs. 

Sweet looking build you've got going, BTW. Love the handlebar and shifters.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

*My week end trip pics*

I know it's not my BD but this was on my LHT this weekend enjoy I did.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

More pics on the way I'm working on it again this weekend.I can start to ride it this weekend too but I still need the other parts to haul stuff with.I'm also thinking about getting a set of Go-Getter Bags for it they can hold so much and keep all you have dry.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Well it sure does look like you are living the good life. I look forward to the build of the Big Dummy.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well this weekend got all screw up for me lots of things went all wrong.First was they sent me the wrong BB then I found out that one of my chain ring was shot to hell and it was brand new but I got this from one of my LBS that has now went out of Bus. Then I found out my stem was way to short for me.And the last thing was I forgot my camera too lol I guess when it rains it pores.I did get a new stem and a new cable as well but I did get to test ride it I just could not shift to the med ring I had a 24t and a 46t but it does ride different form all my bicycles I have but I think I am going to love riding it.So when I got back home I have now re order a few parts for it I'm still will run with a 24,34t but now I am going to replace the 46t with a 44t.But I want be able to work on it until some time around Nov 27 the place I work on my BD is 200 miles away from where I live at this part sucks big time this is the main reason that it is taking so long to build.I hope ever one had a better weekend than I did lol.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Need a little help maybe.*

I have look at the Yuba Go-Getter Bags a lot and I like them a lot but I also like the Freeloaders as well.The Go-Getter bags I think would hold a lot more and keep all the stuff you put in them dry.But you can also get dry bags for the Freeloaders as well.If you had to pick witch on do you think would work better and why.Thanks for any input on this matter.And yes my BD is almost done.About time huh...


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Big Dummy Up Date...*

The last of the parts are now on order I went with the freeloader and the wideloaders to finish up my BD.The only thing I wont have is the two head lights on it.These will have to wait until I have save a while so I am very happy with my build so far.I will have new pics as soon as I can I think it looks pretty good.But it's getting a little cool to start off on a trip with my new setup but I will have a lot of fun with it until the weather gets a little warmer guess I am a wuss lol This bicycle has cost the heck out of me but I have had a lot of fun building it.It's Devo fault that all of us are building our very own BD.It's a very cool bike to have even better than my Surly LHT and I love that bike too.:thumbsup::rockon:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

hopefully you will like your BD.

in the past, I've gone thru 2 bob trailers.
the first one, was a rigid version, and it got used a lot! just about wore it out.
then I ended up with the Ibex, used it some... and added a rear rack to it, along with panniers. 

I sold both trailers, and kept the dry saks.

also had an XtraCycle convert job mated to a Cdale F900 MTB... 

the BD is much better.
why?
no wiggle, and of course it can carry much more than a bob trailer.
in short the BD is a much more complete operating platform


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Devo you need to make a few new videos for all of us to watch.I have watch all your older videos and would like to see what you are up to now days.Oh my BD you bet I'm going to love it even more than my LHT.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*nice color on that green surly*

I want to paint my Yuba a similar color, very nice.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

All the parts to finish up the BD is now in.I will be working on it soon it will be done if all goes well and I get to bring it home at last.By the end of this month it should be done.Weeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
And yes I will try my best to take pics this time around my head is on a little better this time around.


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm glad for you !
Just have fun with it man !


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well here it is at last I love this BD.To let all know I did have a few problems in this build my chain rings was the one that put me behind the first set was mess up then I re order a new 34t and a new 44t well they sent the 34t but what was in the package was a 32t with a 4 bolt and not a 5 bolt with 110 BCD.So I did not want to have to resend it back so while I was out of town I found a nice 22,32,44t chain ring set and got it.I guess in the long run its better.I was going to run a 24,34,44t oh well and a few other things went wrong too lol:madman: But after I cool off a bit and got my head back on right ever thing work out great it's so easy to ride and it goes pretty fast I think.The ? is would I do it all again yes I would.Now for the tires man do they hum as you ride they sound like a 4 wheel drive truck behind me lol.And yes I am really happy to have it all done the best part is it is all paid for. Part list Hubs Shimano M525 Rim Mavic XM719 Pedals XTR PD-985 
PB-ATB-Cascadia Fenders 60mm Shimano RD-M662 SLX 9 speed SGS Shimano SLX M660 FD and my tires are the WTB Velociraptors 26x1 Handle Bar Nitto B352 Brake Levers are Scram. The crank set is a Octalink with 22,32,44t.Now I need it to warm up so I can do a little road trip I love cold weather but not for camping or riding I,m a wussy lol.:eekster:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

congrats on the new build!

I really dig the bars!!!


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

sweet looking ride.


----------



## NHpug (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice! What are the four tubes sticking up around the V racks?


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

NHpug said:


> Nice! What are the four tubes sticking up around the V racks?


First off they are not V racks lol I got the P-racks and the tubes sticking up are my wide loaders.


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

Build looks great! plus you have enough Cable Housing to Bar spin! Sweet!!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Cool Build


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well as much as I like my Nitto B-352 bars I am thinking about trying out a set of Surly Open Bars but I am not sure what stem it would take I hope that one of my stems would work out I have a 75mm/17 degree,90mm/17 degree,110/125 degree and a 135/40 degree but it looks like a 125 degree to me and the last stem I have is the Dimesion130/83/97 degree stem.all of these stem are 25.4.I may have to turn my bar right side up not good lol... For some reason I am not getting this bar setup right for my self it was so easy to setup my NashBar build my drop bars work out real good the only problem I had was getting the right BB but that work out good at the end that bicycle has 700 wheels and rides better that my Surly LHT.I know someone had a open bar on there BD here I would like to know what stem did you end up with I know we all take different stem for our reach but it would give me an idea anyway.I can ride my BD as I have it setup now but I don't like the look of the stem or the handlebar either.Guess I am one of the people if it don't look the way I want it to look then I will not ride it much.I know it can be fix very easy it just pissing me off at this time lol...:madman:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm hearing you on your preferences about looks.
I think it may have been somewhere in a motorcycle road racing book, maybe twist of the wrist or something by kenney roberts, where the sentiment was something a kin to.
"if the rider wants pink grips, then they get pink grips." 
on the vein that if you feel fast, and you like your ride, the psychology is such that, you'll be more apt to do so.

so ya... your ride is your ride.

I too dig into the esthetics.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

so what do you not like about the looks of the stem?
too much rise?
but yet you want the drop mustache bar?

I think I can relate. 
totally off topic, but the Hunter 29er that I ride, I ended up with that custom build to use a zero rise stem, and a set of On-One Mary bars, flipped upside down.

as to BD, a stem with rise, etc..
maybe a handlebar bag under the bar, would offset/guise stem rise. 

On my BD, I think its a 15deg rise with a Titec H-bar which also has rise, all guised with a handle bar bag, and a Garmin 705 on the stem.

maybe a bit too busy for your liking.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Devo as for your setup it looks cool to me and I like it a lot.Yes I do love my nitto B-352 handlebar.I did turn it up side down to give it a better look well looks are one thing and making it work is another lol.The last stem I put on it works ok but it is up to hight for my liking.I have another one on order and we will see if this will work out or not.Not sure if I will end up with the Surly Open bar or maybe the Tietec H -bar or what no matter what I have to get it setup right or I want be able to ride it like I want to / need to.But with time I will get it right it took me a while to get my Surly LHT setup just right.I like the garmin 705 but I have no idea on how to set one or any other GPS units.So I do it the old way a paper map lol.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm a big fan of that Titec H-Bar
I keep wanting to change to the P-Bar, which has a 31.8 clamping diameter vs the 25.4 for the H-Bar

the H-Bar has a rise
the P-Bar is flat.

I like the looks of the P-Bar

but with the mondo handlebar bag that I use, I wonder how it would actually work out.

I've come to realize wrist angle is very important.
personally I've never fully enjoyed a bar that places the ends parallel to the top tube.
I think the sweep of Titec H-Bars is about as much as I'd care to live with.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

I gave up on my Nitto B-352 handle bar I now have on order a Surly 1x1 Torsion bar and a set of velo-Orange Thumb Shifter Mounts I have a lot of stem now days lol I got to get my BD going it is calling me to ride.


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Why did you choose not to keep this bar ? Didn't like the feeling ?

Anyway, white bar tape + white cable housing = good choice !
Definitively, those tires make your Dummy look like a real male ! Love them !


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

I just could not get it setup the way it needed to be.It was up to high or it was to low never got it just right.I think I put on ever stem you could get none was right.But with the Surly 1x1 Torsion bar and a 25.4,90mm/17 Degree stem it should be just about right.I may not have my bar end friction shifters but I will get get to use friction shifter with the vol-orange thumb shifters.Got to have friction shifters on my ride they are so easy to setup and you don't have to worry about much going wrong with them.Even tho it will be my first time for thumb shifters.I will post new pics of it some time in 2012 to much going on here.And then I got to get out and maybe do a little trip with it to break it in.


----------



## Grumper (Feb 17, 2011)

I just put Titec H-bars on my BD. I love them. The hand position is just right. The only thing I'm gonna do to it is change out my trigger shifters for thumbies. After that I should be good. I'm really digging your build!!


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well my velo-Orange Thumb Shifter Mounts came in today. Now all I need is my Surly 1x1 torsion bar and I will be all setup and ready to ride.Well after I get it all mounted up.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well it,s all done now.My new Surly 1x1 Torsion bar is now on and it only took a 17 degree x 90mm to get the reach I needed.For the look not to bad over all.The ride is great now but the weather here sucks big time lol.I will post new pics of my Big Dummy after the new year rolls in.This is the bar I should have went with to start off.I think with this setup I should be able to go just about any place I want to.Hills are not a problem for me on this BD or my LHT even loaded.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

*New pics of the BD*

I will have a few more tonight it needs to be dark for the rear lights to show up good.It sure
does ride good now.And I think I like this look a little better than I did with the other handle bar I had on it.Now I have to find a place I want to go with this bad ass bike.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Love the white wraps!!!!!


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Night time pic of the Big Dummy*

Well my lights did not show up to good oh well.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> Well my lights did not show up to good oh well.


Lights look good. You might want to move those ones on the corners though. Just in case the bike takes a spill or gets blown over. Less chance of them getting broken. But you're ride is taking on a personality all it's own!!!!!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

I've been using Knog Frog front and rear blinkies.
I like them bcz they are low profile and mount in many places.
on the BD, I use it on the Vrack, near the top. Its low profile, so it doesn't get bumped around.

the Boomer Knog is on my list of wants. the USB rechargeables looks very do-able especially in regards to charging it off of one of the solar chargers that I have, like a solio or Brunton Freedom.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> I've been using Knog Frog front and rear blinkies.
> I like them bcz they are low profile and mount in many places.
> on the BD, I use it on the Vrack, near the top. Its low profile, so it doesn't get bumped around.
> 
> the Boomer Knog is on my list of wants. the USB rechargeables looks very do-able especially in regards to charging it off of one of the solar chargers that I have, like a solio or Brunton Freedom.


I use a Niterider 600 for a front headlight on mine. For the rear I have multiple LED's set up.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

*A few more pics*

I had to move two of my lights I had on the wide loaders.They did not work out like I wanted them to.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

*A few more pics*

All most done I need a mirror and a good head light or two.And lots of money so I can go places lol...


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Forgot this one lol*

Hope I don't have to use this to much lol...


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

I think you need two or three more water bottles on there!!!!! Actually, that's an issue for mine. There is only one provided place for a bottle cage, and THAT'S not a real easy place to reach.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Agent Koala said:


> Why did you choose not to keep this bar ? Didn't like the feeling ?
> 
> Anyway, white bar tape + white cable housing = good choice !
> Definitively, those tires make your Dummy look like a real male ! Love them !


I just could not get the reach right at all it was always in to far my knees hit the bar as I turn but the Surly 1x1 Torsion bar I have now well they rock for me and I love the new look to boot.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Roflmao*



BeastRider said:


> I think you need two or three more water bottles on there!!!!! Actually, that's an issue for mine. There is only one provided place for a bottle cage, and THAT'S not a real easy place to reach.


Water bottles huh...:thumbsup:


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I took it out for a real test ride today and does it ever ride good.I am very very happy with it now but I do want at least one mirror on it people around here don't watch out for us bike riders at all.I have all most been hit a few times damn near crap my pants lol I can laugh at it now but when it happen I said a few words to them tho they never did hear me lol... I think I can say thanks to Devo for getting me wanting a Big Dummy the more I watch his videos the more I had to have one lol and I got a lot of my ideals for mine from here on MTBR.Thanks ever one.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

the big dumb world is addicting 
I love my BD, now that I've gone back to "a regular job", I've been using it a whole lot more.

interestingly enough
the BD has an intrinsic lure as to, "what is too much"

at times when I'm into a hauling mission, multiple loads, back and forth... i.e. moving
I want a BAW trailer

then there are times when I'm out on a bike tour with the BD, and just frame bags is more than enough.

when it comes to lights... again it seems like when and where is the main concern.

lately I've been using a Seca 1400, being that I ride to work anytime from 5am to late night commutes home around 11pm, and Monterey has some pretty dark spaces, fire road here and there, etc...

when it comes to tail lights, I'm really into those Knog lights.
for many years I've been a big fan of the Super Flash, but the deal there is that its hard plastic and requires a bracket mount. also its high profile. prone to be bumped and/or broken apart.

those Knog lights are low profile, no bracket mount, no tools needed, and seem to be more tolerate to being bumped, having cargo smashed up against it, etc...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

btw: what is that kick stand?


----------



## wiggy (Oct 3, 2005)

great choice on your pump, i currently carry the same lezyne hp mini, IT is awesome!! I've used it three times so far on the big dummy (and very oddly all on the front tire)
Only thing i will say is the plastic bracket is the weak link mine broke a week after i got the pump. i have since replaced it with the lezyne power cage from hucknroll - so far so good!

bike looks good!
have you thought about using a dynamo hub and front light?

jw


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

wiggy said:


> great choice on your pump, i currently carry the same lezyne hp mini, IT is awesome!! I've used it three times so far on the big dummy (and very oddly all on the front tire)
> Only thing i will say is the plastic bracket is the weak link mine broke a week after i got the pump. i have since replaced it with the lezyne power cage from hucknroll - so far so good!
> 
> bike looks good!
> ...


Yes I did.But I told my self nope something will come to me that I will like a lot.I have been looking at the stella 300 lights.But I would like to have three of them two on the BD and one on my helmet not that I would use all three at the same time but if I needed to or wanted to I would have it.I know the cost would be high it's just money.:thumbsup:


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> btw: what is that kick stand?


That is a Yuba kick stand it should last a long time cost was not to bad either.:thumbsup:


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow kdc1956 your ride is looking sweet. I'm jealous and want one but not in the cards for me. Three bikes is enough for me right now. Wait a minute, did I just say that.......three bikes is not enough


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

When you do get her out on one of your excursions please document it with photos. I'd love to see the BD out there with your ride report.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

I am looking forward to photos from this bikes foray out into the world as well!!!!!


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't wait either lol.I am looking for a new place to go to that would let me do some camping and fishing.Wish we still had our old cabin on the lake I would love to go back to it.But as time went by we no longer have that place.Most of the places I want to go to is like 75 + miles away from here and all by Interstate and that will not work for my BD.If I go by the side roads it is way to far away for one day ride.Most I want to ride is maybe 50 to 60 miles one way.And all that wants pics of my trip with the BD will just have to wait until I do it lol But I will post lots when I get them.You all can check more update on my BD at
Pictures by KDC1956 - Photobucket


----------

